
Firefox Local File Disclosure and Same Origin Policy Bypass - dahjelle
http://leucosite.com/FireFox-LFD-and-SOP-Bypass/
======
nathancahill
It's a Same Origin Policy bypass the same way asking a webmaster to upload a
copy of my HTML file to their domain is a same origin policy bypass.

------
0x0
That's one way to use css to totally freeze up iOS MobileSafari...

